# Bottle Photo 2



## TRN2005 (Dec 1, 2004)

Anyone know the value?


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 1, 2004)

Fairly common bottle .  $2 to 5 dollars. I have a similar bottle up for auction on ebay .  Item #613515663 . Slimdigger


----------



## TRN2005 (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

